# 1948 Farmall Cub ---- Getting her ready for the Tractor Parade 8/2018



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have been working on it for the last two weeks or so off and on, and it occurred to me that I should make a Build/Repair thread to track the progress.

First thing I needed to do was replace the blown out rear main seal which prevented me from going to the Tractor parade this year, I was going to take it to the parade in it's work clothes but now that she is mostly apart I will clean it up and paint it.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

In between other jobs I cleaned and primed the rear wheel weights


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Both halves bolted back together with new seal, clutch, pressure plate and release bearing.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Fast forward to tonight, and this is where I am at......tomorrow I will have the front axle out and the bolster off.









To my surprise, not one bolt on the radiator broke or pulled threads....amazing.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Heck of good winter project.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Should be interesting to watch this project bloom!


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm looking forward to watching this develop too.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pulled the front axle and bolster, and washed down the block.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

while I was waiting for the block to dry, I mixed up some paint and blasted one of the wheels I cleaned up a few days ago


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thomas said:


> Heck of good winter project.


if I let it take that long, I'm kind of impulsive and once I dig into something it's hard to stop or slow down......


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Willy nice project you got going on 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the lights in my garage make it look like chevy orange, but it is farmall red


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

waiting for the seal to arrive for the steering housing so today I just painted a few of the parts that I cleaned up yesterday


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lookin' good Doc!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Bill, it looks like things are going to slow down on the project for a while, it's starting to get colder and the wife is nagging me to remodel the laundry room and a sink and other crazy stuff.....sigh..........but I will still sneak out to the garage at night and do what I can, thank God it's heated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow! Your cub is really moving along! It's great to watch your progress. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

One item: Go to your Case/IH dealer and get the safety fuel cap. Should be free as part of a class action lawsuit settlement, and avoids modern gasoline exploding from the engine heat.

We still use these tractors in the onion fields, and they are great, just not designed for the highly volatile gasoline of today without that safety cap.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have the updated free gas cap for all three of my cubs, thank you for pointing it out though.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I always liked to take a Cub as a trade-in when I sold MF , we always had someone (or two) wanting one. Plus, we could deliver if from a 1/2 ton pickup.
Yours is coming along great!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the steering shaft seal arrived today, so I set that in, and finished up the bolster. Set it into place when the paint dried.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Though I'm looking forward to seeing this done, I think but will look stunning, it's a joy to watch your work coming together.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Certainly pushing it through, dang, looking nice Doc.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

got a little work on it today


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

progress has been slow the last few weeks, managed to get her back on her wheels and moved it outside so I could clean up the garage a little bit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's looking good Doc! I see you have sunshine there. Lucky you! Been cloudy and raining here for days.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

hit 43 degrees today


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey nice job willy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great so far Doc!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

So willy what dont you do 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That is such a lovely little tractor, and I'm actually excited with your progress Doc,you have me looking at old vintage machines with a mind to own one.
I have had a BMC mini diesel tractor, that was a lovely machine, and a Ferguson T20 that was a good solid little machine, but I fancy something older now.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

This is a really nice project. The individual pictures of your progress are great! The engine and manifold is one of my favorites. It probably didn't look that good from the factory! Keep the great step by step pictures coming.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice to see this classic continue to come along willys55. I admire the range of your capabilities in terms of your knowledge, your work space, and your energy! Any time a great piece of our heritage can be preserved in working condition is a great day in the neighborhood.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

z445guy said:


> So willy what dont you do
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


Cannibus.......LOL


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's going to look great in the parade Doc.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed your artist Doc!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

He is artistic, but I fear his camera batteries must still be on the charger!!!! What's up with that!


----------



## Harold M (Jan 2, 2018)

Very nice! The Farmall Cub is a pretty spiffy, handy little tractor and well worth the effort to restore. You are doing an excellent job.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

waiting for warmer weather so that I can continue with the paint work, installed the steering shaft and the steering wheel to make it easier to move around in the garage, just not warm enough for paint......in April I am stripping down the back half and painting it all at one time.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I took the hood and grill down stairs and will be prepping it this weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

She's looking sweet! If you don't mind me asking, you mentioned prepping for paint, what are the steps you go through?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I used rustolium rusty metal primmer, thinned it down with mineral spirits, paint thinner and applied with my spray gun.........I washed the block first with ZEP purple industrial cleaner then rinsed with warm water, air dry for a day...then wiped it down with acetone and let dry...then shot with the primmer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you. Will be thinking about that. I have a new pair of fenders arriving today from RAParts (they seem to be made as the originals including the brackets) but will have to send them out for paint, then add my hazard warning light, tool box, and conduit for the light.....I will get the tool box blasted I think, and (gulp) use a spray can to prime and paint it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Old iron always brings a smile! When finished it is always good for another few decades of enjoyment.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

willys55 said:


> waiting for warmer weather so that I can continue with the paint work, installed the steering shaft and the steering wheel to make it easier to move around in the garage, just not warm enough for paint......in April I am stripping down the back half and painting it all at one time.
> View attachment 36973


Look at that radiator! Elbow grease!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

The last three weeks have been real busy at the firehouse, but I was able to spend some time on the cub..........I started tearing down the back half around February 20th. Have not done much after that.....we had a run of busy days with fire calls, then we got hit by two storms and went without power from March 3rd to the 10th. Still on track for April, as I am waiting for some seals that were back ordered and the temperature needs to come up some so I can paint.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm searching for a better floor pan, I have a better seat post and another axle tube downstairs. The tube that is on it is badly corroded at all the mounting flanges. I'll post a photo later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the update! I hope the back ordered parts don't sabotage the Cub's pilgrimage in August. Cool/cold/wet weather is holding up my repairs also.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Ya gotta love the sound of a Cub mowing hay!! they are the only tractor that can mow on salt marsh or in and around the old, Acadian apple orchards.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

willys55 said:


> The last three weeks have been real busy at the firehouse, but I was able to spend some time on the cub..........I started tearing down the back half around February 20th. Have not done much after that.....we had a run of busy days with fire calls, then we got hit by two storms and went without power from March 3rd to the 10th. Still on track for April, as I am waiting for some seals that were back ordered and the temperature needs to come up some so I can paint.
> View attachment 37349
> View attachment 37350
> View attachment 37351
> ...


Looks like you found some "Buried Treasure" in the third pic. This is just a great reminder of what taking apart an old tractor can produce. There's always a surprise! It looks like you're making great progress and its looking good!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

only got to 29° yesterday, so after diner, I broke down one wheel and tire.......started cleaning it up and was happy see that the rust is only surface crap and no areas of nastiness that would require a new wheel......should have it ready for paint tonight, then start on the other wheel.
When the end of April gets here I will have like a three day painting adventure.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

tinkering with it this morning


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

first day above 60° in a long time and I have the 10am to 8pm shift at work today.....argh Plan on working on it Monday morning


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Update????


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

as a matter of fact, I was working on it last night.....didn't take any photos....I'll go in and snap a few


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Looking forward the seeing them here, such a lovely tractor, and following the journey of yours is a treat!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

replaced all the seals and bearings in the finals, started working on the sheet metal.....the fenders are rough, metal was not good under the five or six layers of paint. Cleaned them up and painted them for now. Will look for better ones this fall. This is where I left off last night.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had extra primer left in the gun so I used it up spraying some of the extra parts I had, also hit my heavy drawbar for my pickup with a coat.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

You know by now that I'm not a mechanic, but there's one thing I know.......you'll either replace or remove the paint from those sparkplugs before you try to start it! Looking good!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

LOL, yup, I have new plugs.............left the old ones in to keep paint out of the plug threads.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

See? I knew you'd know that. A lesson I learned at age 15 the day I painted my Dad's 9N blue and gray while he was at work. Had to have it back in the barn by the time he got home from work and the sparkplugs were all grounded out! He should have shot me.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

The hood/tank taking longer to finish than I thought it would........


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I hit it with two coats of etching primmer.......there are 70 years of little dings in it and I'm trying to clean it up for a car like "new" finish. So there will be alot of wet sanding and prep.

I am building a folding paint booth for when the top coat goes on.....painted in the natural light yesterday....LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

I admire that you have the facilities to do this at home. In the parade your eyes are going to be admiring the reflections in the hood for the entire route! Nice work man!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

willys55 said:


> if I let it take that long, I'm kind of impulsive and once I dig into something it's hard to stop or slow down......


REALLY????
Wouldn't have known !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I think you got your second calling...Willys Tractor restro.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pretty much have all the dings and deep scratches fixed, there is a small indent that I can't really fix with out some serious work near the bottom corner of the fuel tank....I'm dealing with it, I can't get behind it to pull it out and don't want to bondo it.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

finished wet sanding the tank/hood this morning, cleaned and prepped.......painting it later today.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

So this is the first coat......has been drying for over an hour.....I rolled it outside into God's light to get a better look at it. Will hit it with a second coat and post picture tomorrow, or Thursday depending on my work schedule......


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

hooked up a gas can so I could start it up for the first time in over a year


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bleeding the air from the Touch Control System


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Sounds good. I know you're happy to hear her!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was getting concerned that I was taking too long to get her back together and needed to hear her run again........that plus I hurt my leg during a training drill and was kinda tired of sitting around the house doing nothing


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hot damn...sweet sound right there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Gonna make the parade?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sadly No, I have been over extended with my free time for the last two months.....Between work, the academy and managing the family business......not much usable free time. I will still be working at the firehouse and helping to entertain the crowds though.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

This is pretty much what I have as of this morning, took the picture Sunday after spending twenty minutes looking for my lineman's pliers.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I used to complain about my garage only being 30 by 30, kinda glad it's not bigger, then there would be even more projects stuffed in there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> This is pretty much what I have as of this morning, took the picture Sunday after spending twenty minutes looking for my lineman's pliers.
> View attachment 39723


This is precisely why I have duplicates and triples of everything. No lie. I can't find it, I reach for the back up, then the second back up. Get down to just one, I buy more. I absolutely hate and I cannot emphasize it enough... hate walking in circles looking for something.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I can still see floor.... You got plenty of room!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I try to keep it trip hazard free


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Sorry, I don't know about you, but everything I undertake on mine ends up costing 2x what I thought it would and takes a heck of a lot more time than I planned on. Maybe next year.


----------



## Boulder Ed (Nov 1, 2018)

willys55 said:


> Fast forward to tonight, and this is where I am at......tomorrow I will have the front axle out and the bolster off.
> View attachment 36119
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow. You really do tear em down. I love the simplicity of old tractors.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, willys55 does some nice work!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Yup, willys55 does some nice work!


Thank you


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Was cleaning up the garage and rolled her outside for some fresh air, then she gets loaded in the shed for the winter..........need to work on a few neglected house issues before the snow lands. My daughters boyfriend was there to help clean the garage, but spent most of the time on his ass and cell phone......


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey, that old Ford behind your torches looks a little jealous of that nice Cub. Maybe it will get a facelift as well someday.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Willy A said:


> Hey, that old Ford behind your torches looks a little jealous of that nice Cub. Maybe it will get a facelift as well someday.


She is on the list for repair/restore.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I figured she was in the line up. The Cub is looking good!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

just a dozen little details left


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure is looking great Doc, glad to be hearing from you.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It looks good! Best tractor for a not too big farm. I never owned one but every one we took in trade at the MF dealership was 'sold'. We had a list of people that wanted a Cub!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I took her for a ride down to the street and back, made a video with my phone. Just need to upload it to you tube.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, we're all looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

was difficult to hold the phone steady.......LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking awesome Doc! Nicely done.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

The only thing that is not stock is the carb, I pulled a carb of the old 185 I scrapped and put that on the 48......seemed to have a little more power that way


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

A credit to you, nicely finished.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job!!!

I need to get to work & finish painting my Lo Boy!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

all that is left left to do is finish repainting and mounting of the headlights, and paint and install the new battery box


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking sharp Doc!


----------

